# Midlife carrot (C59) end goal rant..



## Bykeme (Dec 7, 2012)

First post this forum riders so hello to all. I'm the midlife guy who planning 
to revisit youth and drop 30 pounds and no longer exist as a slug beyond work, extra work, sleep and family. The time to accomplish my goal is 6 months starting (1/15).
At end to either purchase a C59 or spend the same and go see the TdF in July. 
This subsection has peeked my attention as I've always coveted Colnago. Does anybody know of a midwest dealer that has C59 Colnago to test ride and also size to fit correctly? I'd like to ride one before writing the check. I really like the KOM frame pictured on the forum but I understand only 135 were made or going to be made (unverified). Any recommendations of where to fit or purchase would be appreciated. If there's a whos who for fitting this frame, I'd drive a few states from Kansas to accomplish the goal with confidence. I don't want to guess and be close on sizing, this will be my last build. 

Any input appreciated.


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

Bykeme said:


> First post this forum riders so hello to all. I'm the midlife guy who planning
> to revisit youth and drop 30 pounds and no longer exist as a slug beyond work, extra work, sleep and family. The time to accomplish my goal is 6 months starting (1/15).
> At end to either purchase a C59 or spend the same and go see the TdF in July.
> This subsection has peeked my attention as I've always coveted Colnago. Does anybody know of a midwest dealer that has C59 Colnago to test ride and also size to fit correctly? I'd like to ride one before writing the check. I really like the KOM frame pictured on the forum but I understand only 135 were made or going to be made (unverified). Any recommendations of where to fit or purchase would be appreciated. If there's a whos who for fitting this frame, I'd drive a few states from Kansas to accomplish the goal with confidence. I don't want to guess and be close on sizing, this will be my last build.
> ...


Well, interesting. Send me a PM.


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

Bykeme said:


> First post this forum riders so hello to all. I'm the midlife guy who planning
> to revisit youth and drop 30 pounds and no longer exist as a slug beyond work, extra work, sleep and family. The time to accomplish my goal is 6 months starting (1/15).
> At end to either purchase a C59 or spend the same and go see the TdF in July.
> This subsection has peeked my attention as I've always coveted Colnago. Does anybody know of a midwest dealer that has C59 Colnago to test ride and also size to fit correctly? I'd like to ride one before writing the check. I really like the KOM frame pictured on the forum but I understand only 135 were made or going to be made (unverified). Any recommendations of where to fit or purchase would be appreciated. If there's a whos who for fitting this frame, I'd drive a few states from Kansas to accomplish the goal with confidence. I don't want to guess and be close on sizing, this will be my last build.
> ...


I recently purchased that exact bike (C59 / KOM) from City Velo in Denver (reasonably close perhaps, depending on where you are in Kansas). The owner (Dennis Fresquez) keeps numerous high-end bikes on hand to test ride, and depending on your size, he may have something for you to try in the C59 (he has more M10s and CX-1s on hand). He is an authorized Colnago dealer and I had a very good experience -- great shop and the head mechanic (Charles) is amazing. If you go with the C59, you won't regret it -- truly an amazing machine. Good riding... Colorider


----------



## enr1co (Oct 30, 2009)

colorider7 said:


> If you go with the C59, you won't regret it -- truly an amazing machine. Good riding... Colorider


Welcome to the Colnago corner! 

Get the C 59 now and you will be guaranteed to lose 30 lbs- you will want to be on the bike every awaken moment! I picked one up last month and have probably already lost ~5 lbs riding it in the cold and wet - should be a stick man by the time APR comes  

Also, start making plans to see the Tour- now! Dont wait as long as I did - after yearning for some 25 years, was FINALLY able to catch a glimpse of the event at the final stage on the Champs Elysee last July. 

My heart was beating as fast as the resonating copter blades above and my eyes already welled up with the sight of the Mavic support and directeur motor vehicles. I could barely hold my camera still....

View attachment 272934


Upon the sight of the magnificent peloton, the tears were flowing and I didnt give a sh*t if anyone saw me sobbing. 

View attachment 272935
View attachment 272936
View attachment 272937



Do whatever it takes to confirm your fit, throw down the $ and start riding your C59-"life is short...eat "dessert" first" 

Look forward to reading your ride reports soon and seeing your photos from the Tour! 

View attachment 272938


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

Awesome pictures of the TDF enr1co! Very cool! My heart would be pounding uncontrollably as well!


----------

